# help training **** dogs



## yota_boy870 (Jan 27, 2008)

i just got a blue tick pup an need some training advice ive **** hunted for a while but this is my first dog thanks. :sniper:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Depending on the age of your pup you want to play with a **** skin with them early. Play chase and keep away with it. When the dog gets to be about 4-5 mos old get a live **** and put it into a roll cage. Let your pup just have fun barking and chasing it. One thing that I do that I think helps get them going is to get them wound up with the **** in the cage. Then put the dog in his crate. Go to the spot where he was playing with it and drag the skin around drag it about 50 yds and put the live caged **** in the tree. Go back and let the dog out and encourage him to use his nose. Then when he finds the live **** he will fire up and give plenty of praise and encouragement. Each time you do this make the drag a little farther and a little harder. When your pup is about 8 mos or you think he is ready, let him start to fight the **** outside the trap. Then you can start to let him chase it and tree it. Make sure that when you let him go he can see the ****. When he gets that down, start letting the **** go, waiting untill he is out of sight and then let the dog go and help him get on the trail. When he gets the scent, let him go. After your pup has mastered this he is ready for the real deal. I like to try them out by themselves first so that they learn to be independent of other dogs. If he is having trouble you can always run him with good dogs and let him learn from them. I hope this helps you let us know how it works out. Good Luck!!!


----------



## oilcan (Jan 30, 2006)

Yota where are located their lots of hound clubs out there with guys always willing to help. i have some books and videos on training i was thinking about selling let me know if you are interested later chris


----------



## rivertonducker (Jan 27, 2008)

Get the book walk with wick its a great book if interested i have a copy thats new i would sale or trade.


----------

